

Ask HN: Utilities for creating custom web buttons? - eserorg

I'm looking for a utility to create some web UI buttons, similar to DaButtonFactory.com -- but with the ability to incorporate multi-line text.<p>Can anyone recommend a worthwhile button generator? Or, alternatively, a Gimp-compatible template?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
proexploit
<http://minim.co/buttons/>

I've been working on a button generator and have the buttons designed but
stuck on the code for the generator. If this is the kind of thing you're
looking for, let me know what color(s) you want and I'll do them up and apply
hover effects. Should be just fine for multi-line too.

